# Green River Flows?



## Grandpa D (Sep 7, 2007)

I'm heading to the Green next week.
Does anyone know if the flows on the river will remain as high as they are currently?

I fish the Green in July every year and this year will be very different than in the past. Much more water to deal with.
I understand that the trail on the A section is under water.
I hope that the fishing will be good from the shore with the high water.


----------



## jahan (Sep 7, 2007)

According to a station below the dam, it is flowing very high, near record high. 
http://waterdata.usgs.gov/ut/nwis/uv?site_no=09234500


----------



## Grandpa D (Sep 7, 2007)

I have been watching the flow reports but I don't see anything that shows if and when the flows will go down. With all the snow this year it may be sometime this fall.

What I don't want is for the flows to drastically change just when I get there next week.


----------



## middlefork (Nov 2, 2008)

Try this link. It looks like it will be high for awhile more.
http://www.cbrfc.noaa.gov/station/flowp ... .cgi?grzu1


----------



## hunter66 (Apr 23, 2008)

They say it is at 8600 cfs and the Forest Service has closed bank fishing from the spillway to littlehole until further notice. Thought you should know.


----------



## Grandpa D (Sep 7, 2007)

That is what I didn't want to see.
We will be there on Wed.
I will sure be watching this close.
Thanks for the report,
Grandpa D.


----------



## flyguy7 (Sep 16, 2007)

http://www.usbr.gov/uc/water/crsp/cs/fgd.html
I've heard from several people it could be at or above 8,000 until july 20th


----------



## flyguy7 (Sep 16, 2007)

Bust out the spin rod and throw the jig through the back eddys and you will slay during high water


----------



## Grandpa D (Sep 7, 2007)

Well, I was ready to pack up our vacation and move to some other destination but the Boss [Wife] informed me that we were still going to go to Flaming Gorge.
I guess I'll just have to take my pontoon and fish the Gorge.

In the 30 years that we have vacationed at Flaming Gorge in July, this is the first time that I have not been able to fish the Green, due to high flows.
I'm bummed!!!


----------



## FG angler (Jan 12, 2010)

_"Flaming Gorge releases are currently averaging 8,450 cfs and are expected to remain at this level through this week and next. Inflows between 11,000 and 15,000 cfs are forecasted through July 13. Depending on the temperature, observed runoff and analysis based on the July forecast, releases may begin decreasing at 1,000 cfs/day to base flow levels beginning July 8. Email notification of any changes will occur before releases are decreased. Flaming Gorge elevation is increasing with the five-day average inflow of 12,700 cfs."- _Quote from a Bureau of Reclamation Hydrologist

Although the Little Hole Trail, from the dam to Little Hole, is temporarily closed, the access and trail below Little Hole is still open. Fishing still remains really good, with streamers, nymphs, etc. There's been some cicadas buzzing too, especially on the Gorge, which might add some excitement! Hope that helps.


----------



## Grandpa D (Sep 7, 2007)

I just called the Flaming Gorge Lodge and got the same info from them.
The river isn't closed per say but not a lot of open fishable area to work with.
With all the small lakes and streams close by and the reservoir, I will be able to find some places to fish.
It just won't be the same without some good river fishing on the Green.


----------



## flyguy7 (Sep 16, 2007)

Look at it this way: its the perfect opportunity to forget about the river and go target smallies and carp on the lake. Both are more fun and fight waaaay harder than those a section fish anyways. You should be able to find plenty of fish in spirit, brownie, hoop, teepee, tamarack, east/west greens, tamarack, and jessen lakes should all be killer right now. If you need moving water, then jones hole has been very good.


----------



## Grandpa D (Sep 7, 2007)

Well I have given up on fishing the Green.
My boat is packed and I'm going to spend my time on the Gorge chasing Kokanee and Bass.
I guess that I won't be too upset if a few slimmers also want to play.

Looks like storms will roll in almost every day for a few hours. Temps are not going to even hit 80* until about the 14th.
It will be nice to get out of this Valley heat for a while.

Thanks everyone for your information about the Green,
Grandpa D.


----------

